# Bee hive



## norman vandyke (Aug 21, 2015)

Anyone ever cast one of these? Is it possible to do multi colors before it hardens too much?


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2015)

@myingling has made some. Maybe he can offer some words...


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 21, 2015)

Mostly just out of curiosity. I don't cast yet.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Final Strut (Aug 21, 2015)

I have some honey comb that I got from a member here but have never cast it. Your bee hive would cast with a similar appearance. Depending on how delicate it is it may not hold up well to getting wet when the resin is poured though. If it would hold up it could be cast in multiple colors just like a hybrid blank. 

I would take a small piece of it and pour some water on it and see what happens.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2015)

would it work to spray some poly on it? light coats....


----------



## myingling (Aug 22, 2015)

well I have made some pot calls from stuff that looked like that but I bought the cast blanks and was told it was a synthetic mat


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 22, 2015)

Those paper wasp nest are pretty tough, I don't think it will be a problem but I'm not sure how well it will show up. It will probably get some what transparent when it absorbs the casting liquid. Might try dyeing it before casting it with a different color.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TurnTex (Aug 22, 2015)

Just clean it out and put it in a mold and pour the resin. I made a pen with wasp nest just like this years ago. Wasn't too exited with the results though. A little boring to me.

BTW, that is not a beehive and has nothing to do with bees. That is a wasp nest. Not meaning to be a smart ass but I am a beekeeper and and lots of folks get bees and wasp confused. Bees make honey, the wasp is just an ahole with a stinger!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 22, 2015)

TurnTex said:


> Just clean it out and put it in a mold and pour the resin. I made a pen with wasp nest just like this years ago. Wasn't too exited with the results though. A little boring to me.
> 
> BTW, that is not a beehive and has nothing to do with bees. That is a wasp nest. Not meaning to be a smart ass but I am a beekeeper and and lots of folks get bees and wasp confused. Bees make honey, the wasp is just an ahole with a stinger!


Yeah, I never understood the difference. I figured it was like fingers and thumbs. Lol! I was just reminded of the difference last weekend...


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 24, 2015)

Kevin took a picture of a wasp nest pizza cutter handle done in blue here @norman vandyke


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 29, 2015)

Matthew Jaynes said:


> Kevin took a picture of a wasp nest pizza cutter handle done in blue here @norman vandyke


Ha! I saw that earlier. Pretty cool cutter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Aug 29, 2015)

I am willing to give it shot to cast it with no guarantee if you would like.


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 29, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> I am willing to give it shot to cast it with no guarantee if you would like.


Heck, I'd collect some more and send them to you for free to do whatever you like and keep them. I was just seeing if it had been done, so when I get around to experimenting, I won't have to do so much work. Lol


----------

